# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Правда и мифы о вреде компьютера

## Irina

*Правда и мифы о вреде компьютера*

*Многие из нас плохо представляют жизнь без персонального компьютера. А он становится все совершеннее, разработчики то и дело порадуют пользователя чем-нибудь новеньким. Не удивительно, что более половины россиян считают компьютер - главным "удобством ХХ века". Однако, также люди признают, что он вреден для здоровья.*

*"Личные Деньги" представляют вашему вниманию результаты исследования, посвященного тому, с какими суждениями о воздействии компьютера на человека согласны наши сограждане, и что считают мифами.*

В июне 1977 года в продаже появился первый персональный компьютер Apple 2, весивший менее семи килограммов, стоил 1350 долларов. Главным достоинством его была надежность по сравнению с другими микрокомпьютерами конца 70-х гг.

Прошло уже более 30 лет, появились ноутбуки, нетбуки, КПК и т.д., и сейчас ПК есть, если не у каждого, то у очень многих. Мы работаем за ним, легко (по сравнению с печатной машинкой-то!) делаем документы, храним тысячи своих фотографий, смотрим по нему фильмы и слушаем музыку, не говоря уже про затягивающие игры и общение он-лайн. Удивительно ли, что по опросу ВЦИОМ, 53% россиян признали компьютер изобретением, которое более всего изменило жизнь людей в XX веке. Единственное, лидерство он все же уступил телефону (73.

Третьим в рейтинге важности сограждане признают автомобиль (51. К наиболее важным открытиям также относят Интернет (42, телевизор (39. Около трети опрошенных считают главными "удобствами" ХХ века банковскую пластиковую карту и холодильник (по 31, самолет (30. 26% в этом вопросе отдают предпочтение изобретению электрической лампочки. Реже всего россияне указывают на роль метро и теплого туалета (по 17.

Но прогресс прогрессом, а о здоровье не стоит забывать. Россияне признают, что компьютер негативно воздействует на человека. Так, 80% согласны с тезисом о том, что он вреден для зрения. 74% считают, что его негативное влияние больше сказывается на детях. 72% опрошенных полагают, что от него идет вредное электромагнитное излучение. Кроме того, респонденты склонны считать, что длительное пребывание за компьютером вызывает зависимость (58 и что шум, издаваемый им, негативно воздействует на здоровье и психику человека (48 .

Кроме того, наши сограждане склонны верить в то, что компьютер любит ласковое обращение (43 и считают, что он работает лучше, если им пользуется хозяин (39. 36% также убеждены, что кактусы около монитора делают работу за компьютером менее вредной.

Обладатели компьютеров чаще признают его вредное воздействие на зрение (87, а также тот факт, что на детей он оказывает более негативное влияние (79. Кроме того, в этой группе более распространено мнение о том, что компьютер вызывает привыкание (60. В то же время, эти респонденты чаще остальных считают, что компьютер любит ласковое обращение (53 и лучше работает, если за ним сидит хозяин (47.

----------


## Порфирий

Для правильной работы компьютеру и другим современным приборам обязательно необходимо заземление в розетке(удлинителе, тройнике), а также желательно наличие фазы в левом контакте розетки. Без заземления компьютер излучает неионизирующее электромагнитное поле. Величина поля без заземления превышает безопасный уровень для здоровья. Заземление необходимо во всем доме. Этажом выше в 2 метрах над вашей кроватью может быть компьютер без заземления.

----------

